# Rest in peace, Lord Merlin



## Caris (Jul 4, 2011)

LORD MERLIN
14.02.2011 - 5.07.2011









​ 
Sadly, at 10:30pm on the 5/7/2011 my little kitten, Lord Merlin (or just Merlin or Merly for short) had to be put down. He was diagnosed with FIP, and I had to make the choice to end his suffering. He'll be missed dearly, and my heart is broken at the loss of my first pet.

_I love you Merlin, rest in peace my sweet baby boy.
_​


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

So sad that your little boy had such a short life.
But he was well loved.
I'm amazed at how much our members love their furry babies and how devastating it is to lose one even when they've lived a long and happy life like my Samantha.


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss Caris. What a beautiful tribute to Merlin. 
Losing a pet is very difficult, as they become our companions and family members. 
You and Merlin are in my thoughts. I wish you peace.


----------



## Cooper's mom (Jul 3, 2011)

I am so sorry. 

RIP little Merlin


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss.

Rest in peace, little man.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. HUGS


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of dear Merlin!
Ive been hearing alot of cats being put down lately by FIP.
I hope he's up there with all of the other kittie's.
R.I.P Lord Merlin


----------



## Natalie Jayne (Apr 21, 2011)

Sorry that you lost Merlin xoxo RIP little guy xo


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aw! So sorry to hear.  He was too young to die. R.I.P little guy.


----------



## NottsTom1984 (Jul 10, 2011)

Sorry for your loss

R.I.P Lord Merlin


----------



## 81lives (Jul 12, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your little Merlin. I lost 2 kittens to FIP; such a terrible illness. Just know that he was loved and happy in his short time with you. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------

